# Progressive Show & SM Hot Mama Dinner



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's that time of year again in NYC....The Progressive Toy Breed Show on Friday, February 7 and Westminster on Feb 10 & 11th and Agility, Saturday the 8th. :chili::chili: Last year I was sidelined with my knee injury and surgery a few weeks before, but this year I'm raring happy to go. I can't seem to find the Westminster Schedule yet but maybe Stacey can fill us in on Maltese and Juniors.

So in our grand tradition of *SM Hot Mama Dinners* (last year's was cancelled because of a big snowstorm - hoping that doesn't happen this year), I am checking who's coming to see the Progressive and who's in for our 3rd SM Hot Mama dinner that Friday night after Progressives? We usually do dinner at about 6pm so that people can eat early and travel home if they're not staying in town. 

I already have a couple of members who contacted me about it and are coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I will need a headcount to make reservations...as in the past few years we went for a prix fixe meal since it's easier to tally. It's always been such a fun night and I think we've usually had around 15-20 of us. Really hoping old and new friends will come. Will not go into restaurant location on the public forum but will get e-mail list together to contact as we get closer. Hope to see you there.:aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wish I could be there...sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joanne - We wish you could too. Maybe a little weekend trip to NYC from Boston. B)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

One day Sue, I am going to surprise everyone, don't know when or where but it's going to happen.
You all have such a wonderful time, I'm looking forward to pictures, I know Feb is a ways off but I will be watching for them.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I wish I could make it too! ((( I am about 3 hours from NYC...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Joanne - We wish you could too. Maybe a little weekend trip to NYC from Boston. B)


Oh..I know but I'm off on holiday for the rest of the month and I will be getting back to work that week, my last Friday I have to work is that week...I cld always cough, cough...call in sick


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> One day Sue, I am going to surprise everyone, don't know when or where but it's going to happen.
> You all have such a wonderful time, I'm looking forward to pictures, I know Feb is a ways off but I will be watching for them.


It's less than a month away. :w00t: Where has this new year gone? Nothing would make all of us happier than to meet you, Paula. I hope that someday it will happen.:grouphug:


Chardy said:


> I wish I could make it too! ((( I am about 3 hours from NYC...


Carol -- You have a month to plan a fun filled weekend in New York City. Come on, you know you want to. :thumbsup:


maddysmom said:


> Oh..I know but I'm off on holiday for the rest of the month and I will be getting back to work that week, my last Friday I have to work is that week...I cld always cough, cough...call in sick


You know I was thinking that the "dog flu" might just hit you at that time, cough, cough, bark, bark.":innocent: :HistericalSmiley: Maybe next year?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, you know I'm planning on coming this year! I have that Friday off from work so it should work out really well. Just let me look in to the hotel and figure out how I'm getting there and I'll confirm with you! So excited!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, you know I'm planning on coming this year! I have that Friday off from work so it should work out really well. Just let me look in to the hotel and figure out how I'm getting there and I'll confirm with you! So excited!


So happy to hear you are going, Nida...You will have blast! If it wasn't so far away, I would love to come, too...looking forward to pics!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't say just yet if Elaine and I can come this year...

Shhhhh (don't tell her husband) Elaine is getting another puppy very soon.

The puppy nanny who will deliver her will be getting in touch with her later this week hopefully. If she gets the pup before the dinner, she won't go because this baby weighs less than a pound and a half. She's a itty bitty Chinese Imperial Shih Tzu. 

.....and I am a total wimp with no sense of direction, I don't go "North" alone.:w00t:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

aprilb said:


> So happy to hear you are going, Nida...You will have blast! If it wasn't so far away, I would love to come, too...looking forward to pics!:wub:


Thanks April! Hope it works out for Emma and I to go (Bailey will be staying home with family). I'm excited!



The A Team said:


> I can't say just yet if Elaine and I can come this year...
> 
> Shhhhh (don't tell her husband) Elaine is getting another puppy very soon.
> 
> ...


Pat, you HAVE to come!!!!!! How exciting about Elaine's new puppy...can't wait to see her! Even if she gets the puppy before Westminster, I hope you both can come somehow.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in, Sue!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Most likely I will be there for the dinner!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, you know I'm planning on coming this year! I have that Friday off from work so it should work out really well. Just let me look in to the hotel and figure out how I'm getting there and I'll confirm with you! So excited!


Nida - yes I know you're coming and can't wait. :chili::chili: I sent you an e-mail today about another possible hotel just a few blocks away that's pet friendly and new.


aprilb said:


> So happy to hear you are going, Nida...You will have blast! If it wasn't so far away, I would love to come, too...looking forward to pics!:wub:


April - wish you were closer too, April. I still look back at Hilton Head and think about how great it was meeting you and the girls. You know there will be lots of pix.


The A Team said:


> I can't say just yet if Elaine and I can come this year...
> 
> Shhhhh (don't tell her husband) Elaine is getting another puppy very soon.
> 
> ...


Oh no, Pat. Don't even say both of you can't come. AND another puppy for Elaine? :blink::blink: She's a pup-aholic.:w00t: Back to the dinner...you know how much fun it is and every dinner you get better navigating the city. I think Tammy's coming so you could meet up with her even if Elaine can't come but I love seeing her too. Come on, girlfriend. It can be your one trip to the city this year. :aktion033:




angelgirl599 said:


> I'm in, Sue!


Great, Diana. :chili::chili:



donnad said:


> Most likely I will be there for the dinner!


Donna - you better be!!! :HistericalSmiley: Change that most likely to a will.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Charm and I are coming up for Westminster. Have not 100% decided about Progressive. So our plans are up in the air at this point. Will let you know more when I know more.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Charm and I are coming up for Westminster. Have not 100% decided about Progressive. So our plans are up in the air at this point. Will let you know more when I know more.


Carina - hoping to see you and of course Charm!! Let us know if you decide to come on Friday night. When is the ring day and time for Maltese at Westminster? Is it at the piers?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

We will be going! Not sure if I have family coming into town yet so cant' 100% commit to anything. Ring times are not out yet for Progressive/Westminster so that will take a little while until it is!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> We will be going! Not sure if I have family coming into town yet so cant' 100% commit to anything. Ring times are not out yet for Progressive/Westminster so that will take a little while until it is!


Glad you said that -- I kept trying to open each page to see the ring times and couldn't find them anywhere. Thought I missed something. Hope that you and Marina can make it. I've heard from a few others who are coming as well.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I can't say just yet if Elaine and I can come this year...
> 
> Shhhhh (don't tell her husband) Elaine is getting another puppy very soon.
> 
> ...


What s that breed Pat? I've never heard of that! Is it an AKC recognized breed?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You know I'm in! Daycare for Summer that day and then already told Erik it's Daddy daycare at night for him. Can't wait!! Pat...the train ride won't be the same without you! I understand you not wanting to drive up to me alone. It's a long drive and at night. Hope it works out though. I always love out trips into the city together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pics from the big meet-up in NYC! One day!!!!!
Pat, you just need to get on that train w/Tammy---she will get you there. It will be a real party & you are the party girl!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

THE PROGRESSIVE DOG CLUB​(Member of the American Kennel Club)​*Penn Plaza Pavilion
AT​New York's Hotel Pennsylvania
401 Seventh Avenue & 33rd Street
NEW YORK, NEW YORK 10001
(212-736-5000)​FRIDAY - FEBRUARY 7, 2014​ALL JUDGING WILL BE INDOORS
ALL PUPPY CLASSES DIVIDED
SHOW HOURS: 8:00 A.M. TO 7:00 P.M.​*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> What s that breed Pat? I've never heard of that! Is it an AKC recognized breed?



Pam, the CID clubs are growing, the Chinese Imperial Dogs are AKC registered and one of these days I hope they will be in the show ring also. They are NOT designer dogs - they are pure bred Shih Tzu...just bred to be smaller - similar to the size of a maltese. 

We've had a few on SM in the past and they've been run off. Shame on us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a gret article on the Chinese Imperial Shih Tzu.

History of the Chinese Imperial Dog and the Shih Tzu and Size Canines

Wish I could be there for the meetup.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bumping. We've got about a dozen people coming so far. :chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Add two more to that count. Elaine and I will be there!!!! We're staying from Friday till Sunday. She actually has a dog entered on Saturday and Sunday with a handler.

I'm bringing Ava and Elaine thinks she's bringing the baby. This will be an interesting train ride for sure!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So excited that you and Elaine (and the kid(s)) are coming. Should be a lot of fun as always and we've got a good turnout. Firming up the restaurant in the next day or two and will e-mail or PM everyone so the info isn't on the public forum.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be there in spirit! All the best to our SM competition! Please take lots of pics and drink a nice red wine for me! :wub:
:wine:artytime:


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

My house is in Central New Jersey...not that far from train stations into NYC...if I can help anyone out with overnight accommodations...before...during...or after the Progressive or Westminster Show...just PM meet...I would be glad to have the company...pups included...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like we have 12 of us meeting up for dinner on Friday night and Edith will stop by early to say hi since she needs to get home to Sergio. Anyone else coming to either the show or the dinner??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Excited! I am really hoping and praying that the weather holds up!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone know what time the MALTESE will be showing on FRIDAY???


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Excited! I am really hoping and praying that the weather holds up!


I will be thinking of everyone there!! I hope to be part of it next year! My DH is having surgery on Tuesday so it makes it impossible. I can't wait to see pics of everyone!! Have fun!!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

JRM993 said:


> Does anyone know what time the MALTESE will be showing on FRIDAY???


I haven't seen the times posted yet. Hoping that Stacy might let us know when Maltese and Juniors are showing.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I haven't seen the times posted yet. Hoping that Stacy might let us know when Maltese and Juniors are showing.


Maltese are at 1:15, but with 39 Pugs in front of us (so figure around an hour to an hour and a half after that). 

Juniors are also in the 1:00 set, but with 45 dogs in front of them so it may be tight for Marina as that puts them going into the rings pretty close to the same time, depending on how many absentees there are. 

Here is the judges program:http://www.infodog.com/jps/252/jpg252.pdf


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh and here is the judging program for Westminster (Monday and Tuesday): 
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2014/show/WKC_2014_Judging_Program.pdf

Maltese are in the ring at 2:15 on Monday (but again with 20 dogs in front of us, so if they are all there that is closer to 3pm). 

Stacy can tell you better when Marina will be showing in Juniors as there are different times for Juniors listed depending on which set she is in.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gee-wish I was closer or could fly up for this one. How fun! Have fun girls. Good luck to our Show Breeders!!! Can't wait to see the pics. arty:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We will all be pulling for you and esp. for Marina! Best wishes to all those showing, and take lots of pics for your cheering section.:cheer::cheer:


Ladies, have fun together at the dinner & know that we are all there with you in spirit! I hope the weather is good to you. 
Pat and Ava, keep the ladies in line now! :smrofl::smrofl:
Sue, you are the designated driver!:innocent:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just want to send good luck to Marina and Carina and anyone else showing. It is supposed to be really cold here again in the south, so I suppose it will be cold with snow up there. Please everyone be careful travelling in this weather.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina - thanks SO much for getting us that info. My that's a whole lotta pugs. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Helps us plan the day. And thanks everyone else for the support and well wishes. We wish you were all going to be there. I,:chili::chili: for one, cannot wait.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good luck to Marina and everyone else involved! And I hope the Hot Mamas have a great time! Wish I lived closer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I were coming you would have to change the name from Hot Mamas to Hot Mamas & Hot Grand Mamas! :HistericalSmiley:
Notice I did not say grand Hot Mamas!
or Mamas, hot?--not grand (meaning flashes)


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Weather in NJ has been mostly WHITE...
SNOW yesterday...ICE today...
more predicted for the weekend...
BE CAREFUL if you are venturing to NYC...
PM me if I can be of any help to anyone...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks like I may have to cancel due to the weather  

We'll know by to tonight. Hope to still be able to make it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> It looks like I may have to cancel due to the weather
> 
> We'll know by to tonight. Hope to still be able to make it!
> 
> ...



Oh, Nida I hope you can still make it....I think it's not supposed to be as bad as they were saying originally! Hey, I'm staying in that hotel three blocks away because of you!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here in the city it's supposed to be clear and cold Friday and Saturday. Problem day might be Sunday but it might be late. Hope you can do it Nida.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope I did not deter anyone attending with the area weather report.
Friday should be clear and cold and as well as updated predictions for Monday.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the Progressive Show's schedule???


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Oh, Nida I hope you can still make it....I think it's not supposed to be as bad as they were saying originally! Hey, I'm staying in that hotel three blocks away because of you!!!!!


I'm coming! :chili: Im driving up with family today to NJ where my sister lives and then taking the train in to NYC Friday morning. We were just concerned about bad weather between NY and here that would make driving conditions bad on our way back...but I think we will be okay. 

So excited we're staying at the same hotel! Looking forward to seeing you and Ava!! :chili:



Snowbody said:


> Here in the city it's supposed to be clear and cold Friday and Saturday. Problem day might be Sunday but it might be late. Hope you can do it Nida.


Yup, I'll be there! Can't wait to see you!



JRM993 said:


> Hope I did not deter anyone attending with the area weather report.
> Friday should be clear and cold and as well as updated predictions for Monday.


We were just concerned about the driving conditions on our way back because I think there was supposed to be some snow here on Sunday...but I think we'll be fine. See you there!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We're gonna miss the Progressive show on Friday as our train gets to Penn Station around 3:30pm. And we'll most likely go straight to our hotel to get settled...so Ava won't probably won't be at the Penn Hotel until Saturday. She was hoping to see everyone and thought maybe somebody might want to come over and see her if they're not staying for the weekend.:innocent::innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> We're gonna miss the Progressive show on Friday as our train gets to Penn Station around 3:30pm. And we'll most likely go straight to our hotel to get settled...so Ava won't probably won't be at the Penn Hotel until Saturday. She was hoping to see everyone and thought maybe somebody might want to come over and see her if they're not staying for the weekend.:innocent::innocent:


Pat - Nida and I will be going to the Progressive during the day but could stop by after you're checked in and before the dinner. Would that work so I can see you all and Ava? I am leaving the city on Saturday morning for a few days in VT (because there just hasn't been enough snow in Vermont B) )so won't be at Westminster this year.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't believe I'm just seeing this. I'm not going to progressive, but am going to Westminster (agility on Saturday - so psyched to see that - and the Monday breed judgings). Would love to meet up with others!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - Nida and I will be going to the Progressive during the day but could stop by after you're checked in and before the dinner. Would that work so I can see you all and Ava? I am leaving the city on Saturday morning for a few days in VT (because there just hasn't been enough snow in Vermont B) )so won't be at Westminster this year.



Sue, that would be great!! Let's get in touch on Friday afternoon. I think I may have your cell phone in my contacts....but just in case, I'll sent you a PM....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alvar's Mom said:


> I can't believe I'm just seeing this. I'm not going to progressive, but am going to Westminster (agility on Saturday - so psyched to see that - and the Monday breed judgings). Would love to meet up with others!


Ann, I'll be around all weekend....hopefully we can meet up for a bit...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ann- i won't be around for any of Westminster this year. Having company in VT. Sorry I'll miss you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Be safe and happy show to everyone attending the Progressive and Westminster Show. I will be there and hope to meet some of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have fun ladies, I wish I was there to join you.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Can wait to see pics!! Wish we lived closer to meet you! My daughter and I went to our first show ever outside of Dallas last month and I think we are hooked!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw a few pics on FB & it looks like it was another winner night! Sue, you did a great job organizing. I hope one day to join all of you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Sandy, it would be so great to get a hug from you. Sue is awesome, always doing something and the calmest person I've ever met. I love her so. I arrived late and missed a lot of pictures (good thing). Getting hugs from my SM friends is the absolute best!
Xoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We had a terrific day and night. :chili::chili: Loved meeting old and new SM friends, breeders we all know and love, seeing the Progressive and then our fabulous dinner. We were so lucky that Edith was able to come for a little while before she had to get home to Sergio but unfortunately she wasn't there long enough to get into the pictures and yes, Kerry you came too late for some of them. How'd you do that??? 
I just drove to VT today and have a house full of company. Will post pix tomorrow after I upload to Photobucket.



JRM993 said:


> Be safe and happy show to everyone attending the Progressive and Westminster Show. I will be there and hope to meet some of you.


Were you at the Progressive? Thought if you were you would find all of us.


----------

